# Critical or general skills visa



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all,

I am a fresh graduate from a Turkish university which is not a Washington accord signatory. 
I got a job offer as a graduate mech. Engineer from a south African company. I have already applied for Saqa evaluation for my foreign qualifications. 
Now, I have to do the ecsa application, may I ask what category do i have to apply for and which are the required documents for the part. Also, how long does it take for the ecsa to complete my registration

Also, If it is possible to apply for a general work permit and continue working while I wait for the ecsa registration and later upgrade the permit to critical skills work permit.

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi, there are various categories in which one can register for with ECSA. ECSA will have to evaluate your education qualification and confirm on the relevant category you will need to register under. 

With regard to your question on General Work Visa, the answer is yes, you may apply for general work visa and later change to a Critical Skills Work Visa within SA. However, the process to obtain a General Work Visa is lengthy drawn up process which I would advise against. 

Feel free to inbox me if you need further support.


----------

